# Yellow lump



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

I recently found a young pigeon that has a hard, pea-sized yellow lump at the side of its neck. The mass is peculiar in that it seems to be lodged in the skin rather than growing from within, with a bit of blood coming out at the sides when you touch it. It seems like a parasite only that it is so hard and dry that it does not seem to be alive. I apply iodine antiseptic every day and there seems to be no change on the lump. Any ideas? 

The pigeon is now old enough to eat and seems otherwise healthy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this bird.

That sounds likely to be canker (a most common and devistating disease) and the bird needs meds asap. Metridonizole, and/or spartrix, ridzole, Flagyl would be the medication needed.

Please register and post your location for resources.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Have you looked inside its mouth? If it is canker then it would be visible in the mouth and/or the throat as the protozoa that causes canker infects mainly the digestive tract. The disease would not break out spontaneously outside the body as the protozoa is too fragile to survive in that environment.

If you run your hands gently down his throat can you feel any lumps?

There is an external benign growth that looks like a yellow pea, but I don't know if that would grow on the neck or if there would be blood on the edge.

It could also be an infection of the skin, pigeons cannot produce pus, their reaction to infection anywwwhere in the body can look like canker.

Can you send us a picture?

How long have you had the pigeon? Has the lump grown during that time?

or...have I misunderstood and the lump is actually in the throat?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Metridonizole is commonly sold at pet stores for treating hole in the head disease in discus fish. It is often called fishzol.
Keith


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Unregistered.....if you can post back, this bird has a pretty good chance of surviving with some simple treatment. Metronidazole is an over-counter med available at a lot of pet stores. But we need some more info, pics, etc. to help you (and him) out.


----------



## I_like_turtles&pidgeons (10 mo ago)

Guest said:


> I recently found a young pigeon that has a hard, pea-sized yellow lump at the side of its neck. The mass is peculiar in that it seems to be lodged in the skin rather than growing from within, with a bit of blood coming out at the sides when you touch it. It seems like a parasite only that it is so hard and dry that it does not seem to be alive. I apply iodine antiseptic every day and there seems to be no change on the lump. Any ideas?
> 
> The pigeon is now old enough to eat and seems otherwise healthy.


 sounds also like pox an well


----------



## Flossy (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like a cutaneous paratyphoid salmonella boil to me if on the neck. does it look anything like this on Arnies neck? He had salmonella & canker in his choana. He fully recovered & is now 8.








boil to me if on the neck


----------



## Flossy (Mar 8, 2015)

Keith C. said:


> Metridonizole is commonly sold at pet stores for treating hole in the head disease in discus fish. It is often called fishzol.
> Keith


it treats protozoan infections. This is an external lesion. Protozoans need moisture to survive.


----------

